# Is it possible to unlock an iPod touch 5G?



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 20, 2014)

Before I waste my time and cash. Anyone here ever done it?


----------



## Elvis Parsley (Apr 21, 2014)

Is it possible? Yes
Have I done it? Yes
Is the answer to your question freely available and easy to find on the internet? Yes
Do you know how to use a search engine? Apparently not
Should I bother wasting my time explaining how it's done when you can't be bothered to find out for yourself? No


----------



## abe11825 (Apr 22, 2014)

on a relative side note, i found out that if you don't have a contract or service with an iPhone 4, you can still use it to roam the wireless interwebz (if you upgrade to a 5 or whatever and can't be buggered to get rid of the old mobile). might be useful for some decent porn...


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 23, 2014)

Elvis Parsley said:


> Is it possible? Yes
> Have I done it? Yes
> Is the answer to your question freely available and easy to find on the internet? Yes
> Do you know how to use a search engine? Apparently not
> Should I bother wasting my time explaining how it's done when you can't be bothered to find out for yourself? No



So much on the internet is utter bollocks. I was simply looking for some verification in order to avoid wasting time. Your reply was very well considered though. Informative and entertaining all at the same time.

Much of the stuff you find on the web only applies to 4G and earlier. 5G is a little more complicated.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 23, 2014)

Unlock an _iPod_?


----------



## xenon (Apr 23, 2014)

Presume he means jailbreak.


----------



## Elvis Parsley (Apr 23, 2014)

xenon said:


> Presume he means jailbreak.


more likely he's thinking of buying a stolen ipod and needs to know if he can get past the pin code


----------



## Elvis Parsley (Apr 23, 2014)

Stanley Edwards said:


> So much on the internet is utter bollocks.


try posting less

google your exact thread title. what's the top result?


----------



## peterkro (Apr 23, 2014)

You can jailbreak an iPod 5 if it has firmware up to 7.06,7.1 not possible.Go to iclarified for tutorial.(actual I'm not sure if Apple is still signing 7.06 or even if they do sign firmware for iPods)
`Why you'd want to is a different question.

P.S. on further investigation Apple are only signing 7.1 now so unless you've got ssh's for 7.06 no you can't jailbreak an iPod touch 5.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 24, 2014)

peterkro said:


> ...
> 
> P.S. on further investigation Apple are only signing 7.1 now so unless you've got ssh's for 7.06 no you can't jailbreak an iPod touch 5.



This is what I thought. Nothing illegal about the phone - it is an unwanted (and now useless) gift from somebody's now ex girlfriend. Long story, but he is legitamately trying to turn it into cash to get home.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 24, 2014)

Elvis Parsley said:


> try posting less
> 
> google your exact thread title. what's the top result?



Not going to bother trying that. I assume it is this exact thread.


----------



## Elvis Parsley (Apr 24, 2014)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Not going to bother trying that. I assume it is this exact thread.


will full ignorance it is then, good call


----------

